# Arabic Speakers



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Calling all arabic speakers!

Can anyone tell me the arabic word for the following terms:

Deliver
Delivered
Deliver it 

I can get the arabic from Google translate but I actually want to know the arabic word in English letters. Can anyone help?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Inshallah


(sorry)


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Calling all arabic speakers!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the arabic word for the following terms:
> 
> ...


Deliver = You can say 'naqal'

Deliver it = you can say 'yasalemu', but if the gender of the item you are sending is female, you say 'taslemha' (each item has its own gender in Arabic) just say the male version 

Delivered = you can say 'salamt'

If you want to ask if they can deliver something to you, you can say:

Mumkin aba'ataha? literally, "Can you send it?"


Hope this helps


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Deliver = You can say 'naqal'
> 
> Deliver it = you can say 'yasalemu', but if the gender of the item you are sending is female, you say 'taslemha' (each item has its own gender in Arabic) just say the male version
> 
> ...


ArabianNights,
You are fab! Thanku 😚


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Tropic said:


> ArabianNights,
> You are fab! Thanku 😚



Welcome.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Tropic said:


> ArabianNights,
> You are fab! Thanku 😚


Welcome. I just noticed a typo in my post...

for 'deliver it', its taslamu/taslamha not yaslamu. For some reason I cannot edit my posts.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Deliver: yowasel al sayara (to deliver the car)
Delivered: wesel al akel (food is delivered)
Deliver it: wassel al akel (deliver the food)

I tried to give you the easiest word to remember. 





Tropic said:


> Calling all arabic speakers!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the arabic word for the following terms:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Deliver: yowasel al sayara (to deliver the car)
> Delivered: wesel al akel (food is delivered)
> Deliver it: wassel al akel (deliver the food)
> 
> I tried to give you the easiest word to remember.


Thanku for this but it. Although i only need one for 'deliver it', 'Delivered' etc without adding food or car or anything specific.

Do you know how to say 'move it' ?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You can only use the underlined words even without adding anything, that's why i choose this word.

for "move it" you can use (Harrek) but the H letter dose not sound like in (Hello), it's more stronger than the normal (H). (Harrek) is more like an order, like (Harrek Al Sayara): move the car.




Tropic said:


> Thanku for this but it. Although i only need one for 'deliver it', 'Delivered' etc without adding food or car or anything specific.
> 
> Do you know how to say 'move it' ?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Arabic is a very complicated language.... with different words for different contexts and then there is gender. Wasal literally means 'arrive', like "I arrived" would be 'wasaltu'.... I guess you could use it for delivered too


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> You can only use the underlined words even without adding anything, that's why i choose this word.
> 
> for "move it" you can use (Harrek) but the H letter dose not sound like in (Hello), it's more stronger than the normal (H). (Harrek) is more like an order, like (Harrek Al Sayara): move the car.



Or "imshi"


----------

